# Movie Trailer Quiz - Latest YouTube Android API



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

i have managed to publish yet another app on the Play Store 

And I'm looking forward to hear your feedback!

This it's all about movie trailers.

It is the first app that makes heavy use of the newly released YouTube Android API.
Pretty cool API, but Google still has a lot of work to do to make it even better.

The app is available at the Play Store:
https://play.google....ovietrailerquiz
as well as via QR code:









Goddchen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.2 Changelog:

Fix for a possible crash when loading the categories screen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.3:

Add a report feature to report broken trailers


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.4 Changelog:

Better take care of users that don't accept the Scoreloop TOSs


----------

